
Organizing Monthly Hackathon in Boston, who might be interested? - yubrew

======
yubrew
I went to a devHouse event last weekend, and it was fun. It was so fun that I
wanted to look up when the next one was. To my dismay, I found that there are
no regularly scheduled events similar to SuperHappyDevHouse in SF.

The idea is like a 10am-9pm hackathon, where you meet up, do a 1 day project,
present finished projects. I think this is a good way to meet like minded
people, and improve your hacking skills.

I'm trying to get a sense of how much interest there might be from news.YC'ers
for something like this. Any suggestions, comments, ideas on how to set up
would be greatly appreciated. If you might be interested in coming, or helping
to organize such an event, let me know.

------
Goladus
At the very least you need to provide a space and you need to come up with a
tentative schedule to share with us so we know what to expect and how to plan
for it. 11 hours is a long time to commit.

------
jtoy
It was awesome, I was there too. Lets make it once a month. The biggest
problem is finding the space to host it.

